# Louisville, KY - Looking for remote coding position - CPC, CPC-H



## laurak721 (Dec 5, 2011)

Laura Blair, CPC, CPC-H 
7000 Sprucedale Court #3
Louisville, KY 40291
Cell: 502-445-5504
laurak721@yahoo.com 

OBJECTIVE: To obtain a position & apply the techniques in management in which I've been trained. 

QUALIFICATIONS 
Windows 95, 98, 2000, XP, & Vista		
CPT 				
Microsoft Access 				
ICD-9-CM
AS400 						
Quadramed	
Microsoft Word 					
3M – Coding & Reimbursement	
Microsoft Excel 					
NetAccess
Microsoft Outlook 				
Impact
MCS						
Centricity
FISS						
Lotus Notes

EDUCATION
2007 Sullivan University, Associate Degree in Business Administration

CERTIFICATIONS 
2006 Certified Professional Coder - AAPC
2006 Certified Professional Coder - Hospital - AAPC

EMPLOYMENT 
July 2011- Present- University of Louisville Hospital - Authorization Coordinator/Medical Coder 
Accurately assign ICD-9-CM codes & sequence diagnosis and procedures per patient medical record, subject matter expert regarding Medicare related issues including LCD/NCD policies, obtaining authorizations for outpatient procedures via online or telephone request, serve as a liaison between programming & scheduling department to resolve system errors, medical necessity validation through research of insurance medical policies, & special projects as determined by needs of business.

April 2010 – July 2011- University Medical Associates – Medical Billing/Accounts Receivable Follow-Up
Accurately assign ICD-9-CM & CPT codes from documentation submitted in a multi-specialty environment, insurance follow up, researching insurance rejection reports, claim filing to secondary insurance, eligibility verification, claim analysis, payment posting, write offs, research of LCD/NCD & insurance medical policies to validate medical necessity, charge entry, responding to patient inquiries pertaining to their account.

2007 - 2010 National Government Services – Part A/B Senior Appeals Representative
Manage Part A & B workload inventory to maintain timeliness standards. Offer recommendations to management for inventory reduction. Serve as point of contact for Kentucky Part A/B Appeals by attending and offering input during the Senior/Business Analyst calls. Perform testing & conduct training for system enhancements as needed. Serve as a liaison between Appeals & programming staff to determine system requirements & design to accommodate business needs. Initiation of claim adjustments, manage special projects for the leadership team, and worked with individuals at many different levels to understand their business needs for ad hoc and daily reporting. Claim review & research performed according to CMS guidelines. Assist peers with interpreting & applying CMS policies. Perform root cause analysis on HCPCS codes & provider data to identify potential educational opportunities in an effort to reduce the number of Appeals received. Follow up evaluation performed to determine the effectiveness of education referrals. Data extraction & creative transformation of data into information in a format that is relevant to management & CMS. 


2004 - 2007 National Government Services - Data Technician Develop, maintain, & automate Access databases, Excel spreadsheets, ad hoc & daily reports. Manage special projects for the leadership team. Tracking of Medicare pre pay claims requesting documentation for claims selected for review. Creation of SOPs for functions related to my position.

2002-2004 Coca-Cola Enterprises - Lead Credit Assistant 
Coordinated & collaborated with individuals at all levels to resolve past due accounts. Duties included the management of 1500 accounts. Ran various reports & managed special projects for the leadership team. Trained new hires on policies & procedures to ensure more efficient collections suited to those business needs. Trained peers on new systems being introduced to the department.  Generated demand letters, applied cash to customer's accounts, & researched the validity of past due and/or disputed debt.

2001 - 2002 Providian Financial – Collector
Resolved past due credit card accounts in an auto dialer environment by arranging payment plans, receiving payment in full, or working with debtor to set up a satisfactory settlement.

1999 - 2001 Pioneer Group/Marine Electric - Driver
Delivered material & transported employees on a construction site to designated areas. 

1998 - 1999 Kurz Meat Shoppe - Owner Payroll, payroll taxes, shipping, receiving, inventory control, accounts receivable/payable, collections, customer service, purchasing, month end bank statement reconciliation, hiring, and directed day to day operations, butcher. 
1998 - 1998 Coca-Cola - Credit Assistant/Accounts Receivable Representative
Coordinated & collaborated with individuals at all levels to resolve past due accounts. Duties included the management of customer accounts, generation of demand letters, & researched the validity of past due and/or disputed debt. My efforts resulted with the Kentucky/Southern Indiana accounts realizing a currency rate of 95%.

1995 - 1998 United Parcel Service - Billing Clerk 
Job duties included billing shippers for services & entering applicable shipping incentives.


----------



## ritasuerogers (Dec 11, 2012)

*Looking for Coder/Auditor in Louisville Ky*

Our organization is looking for a coder/auditor in Louisville Ky. Let me know if you would be interested. Thanks! Sue
Email: suerogers@kentuckyonehealth.org


----------

